
David Lowery is on a crusade for copyright, fairness and art - davidmr
http://www.salon.com/2013/12/04/david_lowery_silicon_valley_must_be_stopped_or_creativity_will_be_destroyed/
======
api
It's a special case of a more general problem of a winner take all economy
where almost all profits go to the holders of monopolies on attention and
distribution channels.

------
davidgerard
David Lowery is a troll.

------
dnautics
he's subsumed his identity so far into 'becoming a copyright wonk' that he
can't see how people DO make it without copyrighting (and who are even more
radical about it than the pirate party). Nina Paley, for example.

